# Warcraft: Colin Farrell hat das Drehbuch gelesen und findet es toll



## MichaelSosinka (17. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: Colin Farrell hat das Drehbuch gelesen und findet es toll* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: Colin Farrell hat das Drehbuch gelesen und findet es toll


----------



## Emke (17. November 2013)

Soll das so eine Real Verfilmung ala Avatar - Herr der Elemente sein oder 3D Animation wie Beowulf? Hoffe beides nicht...


----------



## simba572 (17. November 2013)

Emke schrieb:


> Soll das so eine Real Verfilmung ala Avatar - Herr der Elemente sein oder 3D Animation wie Beowulf? Hoffe beides nicht...


 
MMO-Champion - Warcraft Movie Presentation


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2013)

Emke schrieb:


> Soll das so eine Real Verfilmung ala Avatar - Herr der Elemente sein oder 3D Animation wie Beowulf? Hoffe beides nicht...


Der Warcraft Film wird ein ganz normaler realistischer Film - so wie die Herr der Ringe Filme.


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. November 2013)

Am besten finde ich, dass die Verfilmung nun überhaupt so weit ist, dass drüber diskutiert wird. Bis zur Blizzcon war man sich ja nichtmal sicher ob das ganze nicht wieder im Keim erstickt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. November 2013)

Sie sollten daraus einen Animationsfilm machen, das würde den Cartoonhaften Stil am besten transportieren. Das ganze verrückte Zeug aus dem Warcraft-Universum wirkt einfach nicht glaubhaft als Realverfilmung.


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. November 2013)

Ich glaube mal dass sie mit dem ersten Film an die ersten Spiele aknüpfen die hauptsächlich Orks und Menschen hatten. Weitere Rassen wie Oger, Trolle oder Goblins hat man (in ähnlicher Form) in den HdR Filmen gesehen, und dort wirkten die gut.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. November 2013)

Naja HdR ist ja auch fast noch Low-Fantasy. Anderseits gibts ja doch eine Menge relativ guter Comic-Realverfilmungen, also vielleicht wirds nicht so schlimm, wie ich befürchte...


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2013)

Mal schauen, wie der Film wird. Ich muss zugeben: Ich hab große Vorurteile, was teilweise an den zum Großteil richtig miesen Spielverfilmungen der Vergangenheit liegt, teilweise aber auch an der Richtung, in die sich das Warcraft Universum seit World of Warcraft entwickelt hat. Einige der älteren Bücher aus dem Warcraft Universum waren aber nicht übel und das Universum bietet definitiv Platz für interessante Geschichten und Charaktere.


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Das auf alle Fälle. Sogar im verhältnismäßig überschaubaren Diablo Setting hat Blizzard viel Lore untergebracht.
Das können die wirklich gut. 

Aber das Farrell das Drehbuch toll findet, entlockt mir nur ein mitleidiges Lächeln. Ich zweifle nicht an seinen Fähigkeiten, eine Rolle zu übernehmen und gut zu spielen, weiß aber nicht, wie weit seine Erfahrungen mit World of Warcraft wirklich reichen.

Ich meine, "Mia Rose" hat mehr Ahnung von WOW. Und sie hat schon in inoffiziellen Verfilmungen mitgespielt. *räusper* Naja, egal.


----------

